# What are some good gasoline storage containers for prepping?



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

*.....*

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...val-talk/28443-gasoline-storage-question.html

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/85362-storing-gas.html

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/urban-rural-survival/92057-long-term-fuel-usage-storage.html

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/371-storing-fuels-flamables.html


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

55gal drum, about $15 around here.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

55-gal drum for large. Better have a pump/siphon.

Old school gerry cans for small 5-gal.

For a gallon, coleman-white gas fuel can, I use those for 2-stroke mixes


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.jmesales.com/turner-tanks-gravity-flow-fuel-tank-on-stand-ul-listed-270-gallon/

JME Sales offers a 270 gallon gravity tank. Tell 'em Slippy sent you! Don't forget the fuel stabilizer.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GoodSam said:


> Thanks but a 55gal drum is not mobile. I want something that I can move and carry if needed.


You want something you can...carry?

Damn son, If I saw some douchebag carrying a big ole fuel tank down around Slippy Lodge post SHTF I'd take out some of my M855 Tracer Rounds and put you out of your misery! :vs_cry:

PS Damn near every option people give you, you counter it with some lame-ass response why you "can't" do what others suggest...You are a particular little sumbitch aren't you?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> ......Don't forget the fuel stabilizer.


And a hefty padlock.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GoodSam said:


> Yes, I want something I can carry and move around fairly easily. I am on my own and don't own my own home or land. I clearly mentioned I was looking for 5 gallon gasoline canisters that were better then the average plastic jobs, not 55 gallon drums. I am not operating an army base here, I just want a little fuel I can safely store for short term emergencies. Do you understand?
> 
> If you cannot offer anything other then insults, threats, name calling and your stupid little emoticons then please don't offer anything at all.


L'il fellers like you crack me up! :vs_wave:

PS What is an emoticon?

Your fiend,

Slip! :vs_smile:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There is a military surplus place in PA called Coleman’s Military Surplus. They sell brand new, steel, German military jerry cans. They are very high quality, not the chinese shit. Last price I saw was $49 but sometimes they go on sale for $39. Shipping isn’t cheap but they are good quality and seal tight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Well hells bells and little fishes. Why not just buy a jobbers' truck?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

GoodSam said:


> I've checked into those Jerry cans which is what I am looking for but apparently the new ones are not made nearly as good as the originals. They are made in China and some reviews say they rust easily and have seams of poor quality. Not sure if I want to risk it on those.


the US market went to safety cans for the consumer market because of transportation regs >>>> Justrite just purchased the Eagle Company and both have been manufacturing in the US since the turn of the previous century >>>> you want safety cans vs military jerry cans ....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Since I have shitloads of weapons...ammo and gas...food...and this guys is telling me I need more of everything might I suggest he spend a month reading the forums instead of talking crap people have known for a decade....The answers are THERE.....Get off your ass and study a little instead of having us rehash shit over and over and over... Google is your friend Goodsam. Best in the world..... Jerry Can | Nato Jerry Can | Metal Jerry Can | 5 Gallon Metal Jerry can | 20L Jerry Can | 10L Jerry can | 5L Jerry Can | Jerry Can Spout | Jerry Can Nozzle | Jerry Can Mount | Jerry Can Holder


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

SGT E said:


> Since I have shitloads of weapons...ammo and gas...food...and this guys is telling me I need more of everything might I suggest he spend a month reading the forums instead of talking crap people have known for a decade....The answers are THERE.....Get off your ass and study a little instead of having us rehash shit over and over and over... Google is your friend Goodsam. Best in the world..... Jerry Can | Nato Jerry Can | Metal Jerry Can | 5 Gallon Metal Jerry can | 20L Jerry Can | 10L Jerry can | 5L Jerry Can | Jerry Can Spout | Jerry Can Nozzle | Jerry Can Mount | Jerry Can Holder


Hmm... the intro at the bottom of this thread says *"Ask any question in regards to prepping or survival. Don't worry if its been asked before, we like new comers concerns. *So that's what I did.

There is no shortage of guys on forums who don't like new comers asking questions and obviously you are one of them. That's your prerogative but nobody forced you to reply. If everyone had to "spend a month" as you say researching everything on their own when somebody with the knowledge could just quickly help someone out by making a suggestion and posting a simple link for what they are looking for then what is the purpose of this forum other then for a bunch of jerk-wads like you to pat each other on the back and make themselves feel superior by talking down to others? Why couldn't you just simply say "here you go" and post that link without being an arrogant jerk about it?

And I never told you that you needed more of anything but now that I think of it, you could use some more manners.

Screw this place, I'm out of here. I now see why this forum has less then 15,000 members after all that time. You can reduce that number even further by taking me off that list too.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

GoodSam said:


> Hmm... the intro at the bottom of this thread says *"Ask any question in regards to prepping or survival. Don't worry if its been asked before, we like new comers concerns. *So that's what I did.
> 
> There is no shortage of guys on forums who don't like new comers asking questions and obviously you are one of them. That's your prerogative but nobody forced you to reply. If everyone had to "spend a month" as you say researching everything on their own when somebody with the knowledge could just quickly help someone out by making a suggestion and posting a simple link for what they are looking for then what is the purpose of this forum other then for a bunch of jerk-wads like you to pat each other on the back and make themselves feel superior by talking down to others? Why couldn't you just simply say "here you go" and post that link without being an arrogant jerk about it?
> 
> ...


I believe you stated you wanted something better than the 5gal plastic cans to store about 50 gallons. I replied with a price on a 55 gallon drum because I own ramps and a 2 wheeled cart, I would bet I can load a 350# drum in pretty good time, maybe faster than 10 cans. If I need to get out of Dodge a 55 gallon drum is going to take up less space, which is important because I have a lot of shit to take with me. You seem to be a bit sensitive, maybe the internet isn't a good place for you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

GoodSam said:


> ...............
> Screw this place, I'm out of here. I now see why this forum has less then 15,000 members after all that time. You can reduce that number even further by taking me off that list too.


You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.

Hey, that's pretty good, isn't it? I should write a song! :vs_music:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GoodSam said:


> Hmm... the intro at the bottom of this thread says *"Ask any question in regards to prepping or survival. Don't worry if its been asked before, we like new comers concerns. *So that's what I did.
> 
> There is no shortage of guys on forums who don't like new comers asking questions and obviously you are one of them. That's your prerogative but nobody forced you to reply. If everyone had to "spend a month" as you say researching everything on their own when somebody with the knowledge could just quickly help someone out by making a suggestion and posting a simple link for what they are looking for then what is the purpose of this forum other then for a bunch of jerk-wads like you to pat each other on the back and make themselves feel superior by talking down to others? Why couldn't you just simply say "here you go" and post that link without being an arrogant jerk about it?
> 
> ...


Want some cheese with your whine?

Come back again, when you can't stay so long, if we don't see you again, swell!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

GoodSam said:


> .....





GoodSam said:


> .....





GoodSam said:


> .....





GoodSam said:


> .....





GoodSam said:


> .....


 @Cricket @Denton This guy likes to delete his posts when his mommy takes his pacifier away.

May want to spank him before anymore threads are trashed with huge holes from deleted posts. Just heads up encase you hadn't seen his work yet.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> @Cricket @Denton This guy likes to delete his posts when his mommy takes his pacifier away.
> 
> May want to spank him before anymore threads are trashed with huge holes from deleted posts. Just heads up encase you hadn't seen his work yet.


Banned for a few days. Thanks, Hawg!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

VP racing Gas cans for race cars.. Sturdy and cheap at places like summit racing, jegs etc


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> VP racing Gas cans for race cars.. Sturdy and cheap at places like summit racing, jegs etc


I was surprised to see similar ones at FleetFarm as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> VP racing Gas cans for race cars.. Sturdy and cheap at places like summit racing, jegs etc


Hot damn at the prices I saw on the internet!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> VP racing Gas cans for race cars.. Sturdy and cheap at places like summit racing, jegs etc


What prices are considered good for those?
I found a Buc-ee's station selling them for $40, but had never priced them before. I've been wanting a good can to have in my truck, and it looked like it would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.summitracing.com/search/brand/vp-racing-fuels-inc


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

This site sometimes has retired NATO fuel cans for $15 with free shipping on orders over $100. https://www.majorsurplus.com/surplus/ammo-cans-containers/fuel-cans.html
I bought 6 plus a little something to get over the $100 for free shipping. They probably lost money just on the shipping but the cans looked good, 98% good paint, no dents, inside liners looked good, a tad of rust.

Cans are dated 1998 and 2002.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> https://www.summitracing.com/search/brand/vp-racing-fuels-inc


Thanks!
With shipping, looks to be about what I paid.

I spotted something that concerned me. Those "utility jugs" say they are for water or oil, no mention of gasoline. A review comment also stated they are only rated for racing fuel, not gasoline.
Is this a problem for me? Dumb ol' me, I assumed it was a gas can when I found it at a gas station.
Is that not the case?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have used them f9r gasoline, diesel etc. Not sure what the problem would be, other than racing organizations rules dont apply to DOT.
8 gurantee racijg fuels are just as volatile as car fuel


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

If you're using the "utility jugs" keep in mind that gasoline needs a lot more expanding space than water or diesel does. I wouldn't put more than 7 gallons in a 8 gallon jug.


----------

